# Vineyard in Mexico, what type of grape would be suitable?



## Christopher Klassen (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello all,
I've been considering planting a small vineyard of 1 acre or so in Cuauhtemoc Chihuahua Mexico, there are no other vineyards out here so this would be something completely new for this region, where only corn and apple trees are seen, and for me who only has experience with apple trees. I've looked at climate requirements and believe the climate here might just be compatible, and weve got enough water for a drip irragation system, but before i make this investment of time, money and effort, id like too know if there is a vine that could grow in this climate? (I've attached some climate conditions below) and if so what would the soil requirements be? I think for the first acre I'd like too grow a table vine, so that i can avoid the costs of making wine. later, if this first acre went well i"d like too see about growing a diferent variety on a bigger scale for wine.
I apologize for my inexperience in this subject but I'm eager too learn.
Thank you in advance for any type of reply.

Average rainfall per year





Temperature throughout the year.


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 13, 2017)

I know very little about table grapes, but I believe they are growing Thompson grapes in India and Pakistan with similar climates to yours. The fact that you can grow apples would signify that you have a natural dormant season that I believe would be advantageous for you.


----------



## Christopher Klassen (Dec 13, 2017)

Masbustelo said:


> I know very little about table grapes, but I believe they are growing Thompson grapes in India and Pakistan with similar climates to yours. The fact that you can grow apples would signify that you have a natural dormant season that I believe would be advantageous for you.


Thank you! this gives me somewhere to start.


----------



## Bobp (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm unsure of how it affects muscadines and grapes but I do know alot of fruit grown in those zones are forced into a false dormancy with defoliation. 
This is how they have the largest Blackberry operations in the world. I believe that apples are done this way also. Except they de blossom instead I think...


----------



## Christopher Klassen (Dec 14, 2017)

Bobp said:


> I'm unsure of how it affects muscadines and grapes but I do know alot of fruit grown in those zones are forced into a false dormancy with defoliation.
> This is how they have the largest Blackberry operations in the world. I believe that apples are done this way also. Except they de blossom instead I think...


Yes we have a dormant season of 5 to 4 months, which makes makes it perfect for apple trees too be dormant and absorb all nutrients needed for next years fruit. However at the start of winter they are defoliated I’m not sure if this means the same thing, too make sure the tree isn’t overwhelmed and makes good quality apples instead of quantity. This is why I was interested in making a vineyard, they are a bit similar, yet very different and it would be a whole new market.

Is defoliation also a thing in vineyards? If so, what time of the year is it done?


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 14, 2017)

I too am interested in artificial defoliation for grapes to induce an invernacion artificial. It appears that it is practiced in certain parts of the world. I have read that it can under certain conditions allow you to have two harvests per year, or three harvests in two years. It has to do also with working along with your dry seasons and wet seasons. I havent been able to find much information about the system in English y no busqe en Espanol. I suspect the information is written in non Romance languages and I don't know how one would go about doing the research.


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 15, 2017)

Masbustelo said:


> I too am interested in artificial defoliation for grapes to induce an invernacion artificial..... I havent been able to find much information about the system in English



Some English links:

https://www.ishs.org/ishs-article/1082_23

http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-AHNY201204016.htm

http://www.my-grape-vine.com/blog/razaks-grapes-in-the-tropics/


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Dec 18, 2017)

I would review what they are growing in southeastern Arizona (Wilcox) and southern New Mexico (Las Cruces). One of the problems I see is that the rainy season arrives usually in June and then it rains a lot in July which is typical of the Southwest Monsoon season. It is a problem because you don't want rain at harvest as that would be the time of harvest in that area. Based on your temperature trends I would expect bud break in March with the hope that you can get the crop to ripen before the wet season arrives. However since the monsoon usually arrives a little earlier in Mexico your most favorable season for growing grapes is shorter than AZ and NM. Thus that being said I would look for a site with a microclimate the has a warmer winter, that is not prone to spring frosts and tends to be the last place to see the start of the monsoon. Does that place exist? I am sure it does but you will have to seek it out and do on the ground research to find it...


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 18, 2017)

@wxtrendsguy has it. I’d be more worried about the rainfall than going dormant. An occasional downpour is one thing, but regular rain during ripening is a real problem. It is different for apples. The need sun, but don’t mind getting wet.


----------

